# YouTube analyses



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a thread for musical analyses on YouTube, and there seem to be quite a few. Tonight I watched Richard Atkinson's score-based analysis of the finale of Beethoven's Eroica, "a master class in variation form." Good stuff, I really liked this.

Please post anything you see/hear and like.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't use fancy colors but I have a lot of video walkthroughs here:

http://somethingclassical.blogspot.com


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 28, 2020)

The same guy did a nice video about one of my favourites, the finale of Mozart's last string quartet:






I'd also recommend the YouTuber Ashish Xiangyi Kumar. He doesn't do video analyses per se, but he uploads music with the score, accompanied by extremely high-quality written commentary.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It's not orchestral music, but this moving-score exploration of Shostakovich's D-flat major Fugue from his Op.87 set is a real kick in the pants.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Vincent Sheehan's YouTube channel
Few views, good content


----------

